# Seed corn



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Today was going through garden seed sorting and organizing found seed corn some two years old full of little black bugs weevil's? Now I have just recently picked this years corn still on the cob, it's sitting in the same general area, so my question is could I shell it and put in the freezer to kill bugs and not damage it as far as germination?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd shell the corn immediately and saturate with diatomaceous earth. That said yes, freezing will kill the weevils the DE doesn't get. I wouldn't let it set there a few days deciding, weevils can do a lot of damage in a very short time. 

Edit, I read in my master seed book that mimicking nature is a good thing. It only takes a couple of days in the freezer to kill the weevils. Then you can take the seed corn back out and store it as you normally would.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

as long as it is good and dry freezing won't hurt it. corn freezes all the time in the field after it dries down.


----------

